# Newbie Hydro Setup



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Sep 28, 2006)

I am setting up a hydro system in my small 2' x 4' closet.  I realize this is tight space.  Im looking into the Waterfarm.  This is  my first time ever growing...anyone have any opinions or recommendations?
Peace.


----------



## can of ownage (Sep 29, 2006)

well im no expert here i in truth dont know too much other than what oteh rpeople have written but to do this im pretty sure ur going to need more space as ull need reseviors and a good amount of lighting equipment and all the such so idk.... deffenantly put a smoke alarm in that room... i smell trouble


----------



## justawannabe (Sep 29, 2006)

Whats the height on the 2x4 closet?  anything over 4' tall and you are good to go.  Your biggest issue is going to be heat.   If at all possible, duct the hot air from the lights into the attic of the house.  If you just dump it back into the living space it will eventually cause that temp to rise and you begin to loose cooling effect.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Sep 29, 2006)

My closet has an 8' ceiling.  Heres the deal: Its an old house that has had central heat and a/c (among other things) added onto it.  One air duct running upstairs actually comes up through the floor from outside and goes upstairs to the master bedroom.  I see that as a good way to induct cool air with a fan.  Rather than venting into the attic, what about drilling another hole in the floor and venting into the crawl space under the house....I know that heat rises and this is a natural contradiction but it should still be possible  with an exhaust fan.  I realize this setup is small but I dont see the difference between this and those grow cabinets that you see people building.  Difference is, its slightly more permanent....I realize that heat is an issue but I have enough options for ventilation....any suggestions/ comments are greatly appreciated.  Thanks guys!


----------

